# ( 1989 Nissan Hardbody / D21 v6 )Upper radiator hose(Part leaking)



## Calebaa22 (May 5, 2021)

My truck is a 1989 Nissan hardbody with a six cylinder. It’s also a manual transmission. I had my truck over heat and it had steam coming from a part on the upper radiator hose. It was a t with a small valve that had a smaller hose that went back to the heater hoses. The top of it had melted plastic on it and coolant had coolant spray up from there. I’ve looked up the manual and though it might be the air relief screw but I can’t find to much on it. It also had a volcano of plastic it was spraying up through. If anyone knows anything about it it would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Calebaa22 (May 5, 2021)

It also had a volcano of plastic on it that I took off.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I've got a new one of those here. I planned to install an electric fan one day, but I don't know what the plastic T goes to.

My radiator hose came as a 2-piece assembly with the plastic T.

Do you need the part number? I can get it tomorrow. I'm in bed right now.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's an air bleed screw. You can drill them and use an extractor to remove them. The part number for the screw is 21417-60S00 and there is a rubber gasket under it, 21481-18000. FYI, if you are in a pinch, the radiator drain petcock also fits it and is probably in-stock at your local auto parts store if the correct part isn't.


----------



## Calebaa22 (May 5, 2021)

Thanks so much for the reply’s. I’ve checked at one part store and they don’t have it. I’m gonna check a few more a bit later. Thanks again and have a good one.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I can't guarantee it 100%, but I think Dorman-HELP #61137. It's a little shorter, but might work until you can get the correct part from Nissan.



Advance Auto Parts - Down for Maintenance


----------



## Calebaa22 (May 5, 2021)

Thanks a bunch. I’ve got a temporary fix for it. I found one online at the Nissan shop. I’m gonna be checking to see if they have it today. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Calebaa22 (May 5, 2021)

For the screw that I’ve need. I’ve looked it up and found a few Nissan part suppliers. But most of them don’t have a picture along with the item. One of them is the official Nissan dealership. It has the same part number just wanted to double check if it was the right one. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the part number is the same, it should be it! Don't forget the gasket, P/N 21481-18000


----------



## Calebaa22 (May 5, 2021)

Will do. Thanks


----------

